# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Comment désactiver temporairement un antivirus

## izeba

Suis entrain d'installer internet explorer 7 on me demande de desactiver temporairement mon antivirus. Comment faire?

----------


## Jannus

Ne pas le faire !
Il faudra probablement ragir en consquence, si ton AV te signale un "problme" mais il reste prfrable de ne pas le dsactiver.

Cette demande est faite parce que l'AV peut ragir  certaines demandes de l'installation, modification de la BdR par ex., comme s'il s'agissait d'attaques de virus. Mais si tu sais te servir de ton AV, cela ne devrait pas poser de problme.  :;):

----------


## cchatelain

Tu as quoi comme anti virus ?

----------


## izeba

J'utilise NORMAN comme anti virus

----------


## Ramdoulou

oO Connais pas cette anti-virus, mais ne le desactive pas, car tu risque d'endommager ton pc, par un script, ou d'autres mouchards =p

----------


## afindustrie

salut ::D:  

moi aussi j'ai jamais utilis cet anti virus ,mais tu cliques par le bouton droit de la souris sur l'icne d'anti-virus et il va donner une liste qui permet de bloquer ou de l'activer. Aprs chaque semaine ou chaque jour...
tu va cliquer sur l'icne qui se trouve sur la barre qui contient l'heur du systme
"Barre d'tat" prs de bouton dmarrer

A+

corrections par cchatelain pour une meilleure lisibilit

----------


## arnaud_verlaine

Ne pas le dsactiver en effet.
De plus si c'est pour un surf "classique" pas de problme.
Pour ce qui est des sites scuriss et autre, j'a eu vite fait de dsinstaller les IE7 et de revenir mes vieux amours IE6 - FF  ::D:  
En effet, j'ai plein d'erreur concernant les certificats et signatures numriques..

----------

